# How Do You Eat Your Pizza And What Toppings?!



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

well, like the description says...with your hands or with utensils (fork and knife)?!...let me preface this by saying that I used to laugh at people that did this but now it seems to be pretty commonplace by using the "fork and knife" method!...Well I still use my hands!!...and toppings I am a pepperoni and mushroom guy!!....


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Mellow Mushroom right down the street...best pizza ever. Eggy and Leggy - cheese prosciutto and runny eggs. OH MY GOD


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

When I have pizza (kind of a rare occasion) I like chicken and pineapple. Never used a knife and fork, I fold the slice vertically and enjoy, lol.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i use utensils untill i get to the crust then i pick it up and eat it.

as for toppings im not fussy. as long as its got some meat on it and no mushrooms with a good base im happy


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

No utensils, and either pepperoni and pineapple or all the meats.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Da said:


> well, like the description says...with your hands or with utensils (fork and knife)?!...let me preface this by saying that I used to laugh at people that did this but now it seems to be pretty commonplace by using the "fork and knife" method!...*Well I still use my hands!!...and toppings I am a pepperoni and mushroom guy!!.*...


Same here!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

anything but chicago style...that sh*t aint pizza.

any kind of meat, although some sausage is better than other. mushrooms, onions, im not terribly picky, only things i dont really like are olives and spinach. i've been known to do the occasional anchovie.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Extra cheese + one of the following:

Jalapenos, pineapple, or onions.

with a side of chicken wings (hot or bbq)


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I eat it with my hands and wash it down with some jack dagnels tennesee sour mash. I only like cheese and pepperoni.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Boobah said:


> Mellow Mushroom right down the street...best pizza ever. Eggy and Leggy - cheese prosciutto and runny eggs. OH MY GOD


thats sounds GOOD!

I use my hands to eat my pizza which usually has at least two or all of the following:

Cheese
Pepperoni
Green pepper
Canadian Sausage
Bacon
Mushroom

Ocassionally I will go with hot peppers on a barbecue chicken pizza too.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

10pointers said:


> Mellow Mushroom right down the street...best pizza ever. Eggy and Leggy - cheese prosciutto and runny eggs. OH MY GOD


thats sounds GOOD!

I use my hands to eat my pizza which usually has at least two or all of the following:

Cheese
Pepperoni
Green pepper
Canadian Sausage
Bacon
Mushroom

Ocassionally I will go with hot peppers on a barbecue chicken pizza too.
[/quote]

damn dude, that pizza would cost an arm and a leg around me. one place charges 2 bucks per topping. haha. that'd be a solid 24-25 dollar pizza before tax/tip. lmao.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

r1dermon said:


> Mellow Mushroom right down the street...best pizza ever. Eggy and Leggy - cheese prosciutto and runny eggs. OH MY GOD


thats sounds GOOD!

I use my hands to eat my pizza which usually has at least two or all of the following:

Cheese
Pepperoni
Green pepper
Canadian Sausage
Bacon
Mushroom

Ocassionally I will go with hot peppers on a barbecue chicken pizza too.
[/quote]

damn dude, that pizza would cost an arm and a leg around me. one place charges 2 bucks per topping. haha. that'd be a solid 24-25 dollar pizza before tax/tip. lmao.
[/quote]

Go big or go home







Our pizzas usually run us about $25 for a large at the place we go with those toppings, lasts us 1 dinner and 1 lunch each (gf and I)


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

If it's deep dish with alot of toppings sometimes I'll resort to a knive and fork, but usually I'll eat with my hands like a normal person.








As for toppings, anythign goes except fungus and olives.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

cheese filled crust and Extra pepperoni


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

If I was eating it at home or at a restaurant then it's always with a knife and fork. But if its from a takeaway at the end of a night out then I just dig in with hands. As for toppings, usually BBQ chicken but if I've had afew too many drinks I'll just tell them to surprise me.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I eat pizza with my mouth, holding it with my hands...

Fav toppings always include:
Pineapples
Mushrooms

Then I usually add:
Greenpeppers
Jalapenos

Sometimes add:
olives

I don't usually eat meat on pizza... (I had a friend who worked at a pizza restaurant that scared me out of it!) besides, the meat usually tastes like just a frozen reheat.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

piranhasrule said:


> I'll just tell them to surprise me.


Thats a good way to end up with anchovies









I love pizza, i eat it with my hands, my local does a 14" delux that has ham, mushrooms, pineapple, chicken, ground beef, onions, peppers and pepperoni


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

white with ricotta and spinach


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Lots of cheese is the only real requirement

No anchovies , pork or olives either

Eat wit with my hands and I dip it in that garlic sh*t they give u for the crust every couple bites mmmmmm


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Fried chicken, pepperoni, or sausage...fold and go, dont complicate things with a fork and knife


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Some really great answers here, guys!...







...I'm actually pleasantly surprised that the majority of my fellow P-Furians eat pizza with their hands!...I honestly thought there would be a lot more "fork and knives" people!...I see a lot of pineapple people here also...I've never been a fan of that on pizza, but I love the fruit by itself!..I can also do the occassional everything deluxe once in a while and a Greek Gyro Pizza rocks like a SLAYER concert!!...







..(Feta cheese, Gyro Meat, olives, hot banana peppers, onions)


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Pizza was originally a peasant dish, made to be quick to serve and eaten with your hands. Have some class and put down the knife and fork, it just makes you look like a fagat when eating pizza.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Danny Tanner said:


> Pizza was originally a peasant dish, made to be quick to serve and eaten with your hands. Have some class and put down the knife and fork, it just makes you look like a fagat when eating pizza.


not sure if you were addressing me or not, but I do eat it with my hands...Didn't you see and/or read my first post?!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I know, I was not referring to you. If you use a fork and knife for your pizza, you have some serious behind the scenes issues.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Danny Tanner said:


> I know, I was not referring to you. If you use a fork and knife for your pizza, you have some serious behind the scenes issues.


Same goes for people who eat chocolate bar's with utensils . . .


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

people eat chocolate bars with utensils


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I like BBQ Chicken Pizza (With pineapple) or Buffalo Chicken Pizza.. I'm not a huge fan of Cheese/Pepperoni, etc.. Unless it is from one little place about an hour from me!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Depends on the pizza style

Chicago - fork and knife
Jets (place around here) - both
Other places - hands



r1dermon said:


> anything but chicago style...that sh*t aint pizza.


You go to hell, you go to hell and you die!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

You eat Pizza with your HANDS unless you are totally GAY!

My favorite toppings are fresh tomato slices and garlic


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

I love pizza. Greek places are the best imo. sauce and crust are very important

Vegetarian with pepperoni
GF likes, pepperoni, green peps, pineapple

If its a wimpy pie, hands fo sho. If its a serious pie, maybe knife n fork, crust with hands.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

hands, not folded.

buffallo chicken pizza is awesome

i also like
plain
or
pineapple, bacon, jalapenos
or 
white
or 
vegatable
or 
everything pie


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

The best pizza I have ever had is chicken bacon ranch pizza. Ranch sauce,cheddar,tomatoes,chicken,bacon.


----------



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

Usually get the large combination of:

Pepperoni
Sausage
Green Peppers
Black olives

But if make my own, I also add sweet peppers but drain the peppers so the pizza is not full of water.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

theres a place here that has large 16" pies for $5, all day every day. Its real pizza to, its not like dominos or papa johns


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Chicago style bitches







Deep dish!

The hell is this BullShit stuffed crust! Must be some gay California style, Since we all know they've be building landing strips for gay aliens since the 40'


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

ZOSICK said:


> Chicago style bitches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


\Stuffed crust is probably pizza hut. Kids these days have no f*cking taste in good pizza.

And f*ck yeah, deep dish!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

i like a good supreme pizza and always use my hands...puzzies use utensials...gotta get nice and messy!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Not a deep dish fan!...







...Thin Crust, they way pizza is supposed to be!..


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Thin crust. Either double peperoni or if I am having beer with it, peperoni and jalapeno.

Edit--No utensils that's just ghey!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I love a pizza that is JAM packed with toppings.... But for me extra cheese is a most have. I love all the toppings and the more the better. Just don't give me sardines or anchovies. I only eat it with my hands.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Any calzone lovers over here?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

<--- loves calzone's.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

X3 on the Calzone's!...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

damn i could go for a calzone right about now. i think i might order one. haha.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Not to big on calzones but Stromboli...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Good call Spazz!...on the Stromboli's!...Actually, they are pretty much the same thing!..Very similar!...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

calzone's and stromboli's are essentially the same thing...especially the way calzones are prepared in america.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Traveller said:


> Any calzone lovers over here?


I had a Ham and Cheese calzone last night...

It was nummy!!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Traveller said:


> Any calzone lovers over here?


calzones are good


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

domino's has truly ruined pizza...i mean, you have to spend 12 bucks minimum...the deals aren't even that great, the pizza sucks (we knew this), and to top it all off, they want to charge 2.50 to deliver it!? im 1 mile up the road! a medium (frisbee size by their standards) 2 topping pizza and 8 boneless wings, over 15 bucks delivered without tip...thanks domino's, but subway sounds a hell of a lot better than that. whatever happened to the days when you could call in a 10 dollar order for a large hot sub, bag of chips and a soda. WTF AMERICA, this is weak.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree R1...But we all know that Domino's is garbage...As a matter of fact, most of the pizza chains are!..







...The only halfway decent chain is Vizzini's...Anyhow, to get a good pizza, you need to go to an Italian/Greek Restaurant and/or some pizza joint that meets your demands and satisfaction and get the good stuff!...You pay a little more, but it's certainly worth it!..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

you dont even...i got 3 large pizzas the other night, 1 roni, 1 bacon, and 1 cheese, and total, delivered was 22 bucks and change. try and get 3 large pizzas from domino's or any other chain really for that kind of cash. not gonna happen.

anyway, found a local place, stromboli's (ironically). italian cold cut calzone is on the way. boi!


----------



## vinniegambini (Feb 28, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> calzone's and stromboli's are essentially the same thing...especially the way calzones are prepared in america.


When I traveled to south Jersey there was this pizza place that made white pizza turnovers. Basically it was a stromboli. Plenty of mozzerella, big pieces of garlic, and mushrooms. The olive oil ran out of this thing! You had to add wings along with it and that was a great meal!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Its so typical that you make a thread about food and the fat americans can talk about it for pages on end. Its pizza, not eva braun's p*ssy.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

calzones are good! I also like shrimp on my pizza. Some days I also like all veggie pizzas too. Depends on the day


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Well DT,
There are many sophisticated members on here that can talk about other things besides all the losers whacking off to Pink's thread...Not only that, but pizza is basically a food that everyone enjoys and I was looking for feedback by our P-Furian members because I've noticed how the vast majority of people everytime I go out eat pizza with fork and knife...BTW, you responded earlier in this thread and told us you liked pepperoni and chase it down with sour mash Jack Daniels so







you uncircumcised philistine!...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Give it a rest DT, as you can eat/drink almost anything you would like if you burn it off with exercise...It's not like Canada is a breeding ground for athletics...Other than havening skates and ski's and or brooms(curling).

Not really something to be proud of.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Lol, you know more about my penis than 99 percent of the girls in my friends circle.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> Lol, you know more about my penis than 99 percent of the girls in my friends circle.


well I hired the mohel.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Pepperoni, jalapeño, tomato. My go-to.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

well what do you know...A coupon in the mail for a 5-topping Large from Vizzini's (one of the places that I patronize) for only $10.99!...







....I'm thinking Pepperoni, Mushroom, Onion, Sausage, and Jalapenos!...


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Scratch the Onion and add some green pepper!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Hmmmm...not a bad idea, Danny....I'll be ordering shortly for dinner...If I do get green pepper, I'll have to let them know to make sure its cooked...I don't like raw/undercooked green peppers on my pizza...They have to be cooked and soft!...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> Its so typical that you make a thread about food and the fat americans can talk about it for pages on end. Its pizza, not eva braun's p*ssy.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obesity_in_Canada

suck a fat one.

btw the calzone was delicious. thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

Reminds me of the Seinfeld episode where they ate chocolates with forks lol

Papa Johns with pepperoni , stylin and profilin.......woooooo !


----------

